# Chukar hunting



## Huss

I live in Price and I've been around carbon and emery counties this year about 15 times lookin for some chukars but have not found one. So I am goin to head up by Nephi this next sat. has any one gone out there and had any luck this year. I am also new to sport, this is my first year hunting with a dog, but I did chase birds last year with out. And If you have been hunting down in Carbon or emery county this year and had luck I would not mind hikin knew places.


----------



## Critter

There used to be a lot of them out around East Carbon and on the hills around Colombia. But then that was 25 years ago when I worked out there. Also if you can get access to the area the canyon that the Price river runs through just past Wood Side always had a lot of them in it.


----------



## Huss

I have tried down to woodside this year, actually about 6 weeks a go. I hiked in 3-4 miles an had know luck. It look really good for chuks. I talked to a DNR guy that is over that area and he said the number of chukars are down. So he wasn't surprised that I didn't see any birds. I'll have to try out by colombia some time.

I am still looking for a place up by Utah county or around Nephi. I'm goin staurday with a couple of friends and none of know where to go. So if any one is goin out and wouldn't mind three extra a guys and one 1yr old weim. I;m up for it.


----------



## Critter

I think that the best spot in Utah County is West Mountain by Utah Lake


----------



## Huss

Thanks for in input. I was goin to try out there so hopefully it will work out thanks.


----------



## Chaser

Critter said:


> I think that the best spot in Utah County is West Mountain by Utah Lake


It's probably also one of the hardest hit areas as well.


----------



## wirehair

West Mountain is steep. I hunt it just about every week. The birds are there, but they get a lot of pressure. Don't take a fancy gun. You will fall down and watch your gun bounce down the rocks a few times. Especially now with the snow. I carry an old 870 with a plastic stock and a sling. Can't really hunt it without a good dog now. You can shoot a bird fifty feet away and watch it coast 200 yards down the mountain. Find the guzzlers. The birds are still hanging out where the guzzlers are, even though they don't need the water and the guzzlers are frozen. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Huss

I found out I might be flyin solo tomorrow its not for sure yet. But if any one is also and you want an extra a gun dog I'm up for it. I am plannin on goin to west mountain in the morning. Let me know and if not good luck.


----------



## 41ducks

I'd love to go with ya! When are you going????


----------



## BIGBEAN

Having grown up in Carbon County (East Carbon) and still spend a fair amount of time out there, I would be hitting all the watering holes hike all rivers in the deserets before I would hit West Mountain. That is one mean hill. I have been hunting it lately and it will kill you.


----------



## Huss

I'm actually looking forward to goin tomorrow I have had a lot of tough hikes this fall and I'll let you know if west mountain was the hardest for me. If i see birds though it will be worth it all. Being from East Carbon did you have any luck chukar hunting up Range Creek?


----------



## TAK

Just a guess... But if these places you all mention have birds? I am going to say your not going to be alone while hunting.

And Huss, there has not been birds in or around Woodside since Doug Miller did his show on the Chukar hunting there many years ago. But that was when the Woodside People population of 2! Went to 10,000....... Follow me?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

> Follow me?


I do. Let's put it in plain English: quit naming the places you hunt chukars. They're a limited resource and as soon as you put it out on the Internet where the birds are, they disappear from that location forever. Thousands of people read this website. They now all know a spot right close to home to go shoot birds.


----------



## wirehair

So tell us Huss. Did you go and chase West Mt. birds or not?


----------



## TAK

wirehair said:


> So tell us Huss. Did you go and chase West Mt. birds or not?


Ya your for sure right... What was I thinking? So how was WEST MOUNTAIN... As being a Carbon County boy that is not my playground!


----------



## Huss

West mountain was good to us. 41 ducks and I jumped a big covey and we both downed one a piece. I shot them in the first hour and then we hiked for another 4 1/2 hours and all we saw we're tracks after that. I'll tell you what I've never hit anything from that fare away. I was at the top of the mountain and when my dog picked them up they were at the bottom. I shot mine at 70-80 yards and I'm not sure how fare 41 ducks was but he got a clean head shot and I hit mine in the wing, so we had to chase mine a little bit but daisy picked him up. All in all I had a blast, can't wait to go out again. And for every one reading this Woodside is dead for chukars.


----------



## 41ducks

Here are our results... You guys weren't lying about how rugged that place is. We literally hiked about 10-12 miles and it was straight up and down! What a blast though! Devil birds are by far one of the most rewarding game birds to hunt. Thanks again Huss! It was great to see Daisy work!


----------



## TAK

Huss said:


> West mountain was good to us. 41 ducks and I jumped a big covey and we both downed one a piece. I shot them in the first hour and then we hiked for another 4 1/2 hours and all we saw we're tracks after that. I'll tell you what I've never hit anything from that fare away. I was at the top of the mountain and when my dog picked them up they were at the bottom. I shot mine at 70-80 yards and I'm not sure how fare 41 ducks was but he got a clean head shot and I hit mine in the wing, so we had to chase mine a little bit but daisy picked him up. All in all I had a blast, can't wait to go out again. _*And for every one reading this Woodside is dead for chukars.*_


And it is Privite! So move along nothing to see....


----------



## BIGBEAN

TAK said:


> And it is Privite! So move along nothing to see....


or shoot. You heard the Man head to West Mountain. 8)


----------



## Hellacious

Hot **** I'm loading up the ponies tomorrow to see all about this West Mtn. Sounds like the cats meow. Also Chukar in Woodside? Thats near Green River right? I have a couple cousins that live in Moab I think I'll give them a heads up. Hey why you have your head up your *** do you think you can give up your SS # and your bank acct # as well?


----------



## wirehair

Wish all these thousands of people would show up and help move some birds around. I have still only seen two trucks on West Mt. in the last couple weeks.Where are the massive crowds everyone was so worried about? C'mon folks. Get off your butts and lets push some birds. Me and my two Pointers can't cover 2% of that hill every weekend.The road to the top is horrible. Ididn't go all the way to the towers yesterday because I forgot my shovel and didn't want to chance it.


----------



## BPturkeys

Think Tusher Canyon :O•-:


----------



## UTFalconer

[Speechless] [Gasping for air] 
Artichoke Mt is another good one, and so is Kermit Peak. Lots of guzzler's there.


----------



## UTFalconer

For those who have been sending me PM's asking where Artichoke Mt and Kermit Peak is, let's just say.... " I haven't heard of them either". If you really want to know where the chuks are, get a really good pair of boots. After you have them completely worn out within 6 months to a year, come back and PM me your favorite chukar hunting spots.... Let's see if you would be willing to post up.... What TAK is trying to say, a lot of people have put in a lot of miles in their boots, and some have even dedicated a lot time to build and maintain guzzlers. Please don't start posting on the internet where to find chukars... Please be considerate to others who may have worked hard to maintain the bird populations and perhaps eliminate constant preasure in one hunting spot or mountain. All that does is mess it up for everyone... Thank you.


----------



## Chaser

UTFalconer said:


> For those who have been sending me PM's asking where Artichoke Mt and Kermit Peak is, let's just say.... " I haven't heard of them either". If you really want to know where the chuks are, get a really good pair of boots. After you have them completely worn out within 6 months to a year, come back and PM me your favorite chukar hunting spots.... Let's see if you would be willing to post up.... What TAK is trying to say, a lot of people have put in a lot of miles in their boots, and some have even dedicated a lot time to build and maintain guzzlers. Please don't start posting on the internet where to find chukars... Please be considerate to others who may have worked hard to maintain the bird populations and perhaps eliminate constant preasure in one hunting spot or mountain. All that does is mess it up for everyone... Thank you.


AMEN brotha-man! Of course everyone likes to be successful when they hunt, but half the fun of hunting is finding what you're after on your own. Ask for tips, suggestions, etc, but don't just ask for spots. Get out there and find some on your own! This is a big state with lots of chukar hunting grounds. Plenty for everyone to have a special spot of their own.


----------



## Goshawk

UTFalconer said:


> For those who have been sending me PM's asking where Artichoke Mt and Kermit Peak is, let's just say.... " I haven't heard of them either".


 :lol: :lol: You've got to be kidding...you actually received PM's asking where to find these obviously fictitious places....the pure stupidity of the internet scouting jackasses out there never ceases to dumbfound and amaze me..... :lol:


----------



## wirehair

Nobody posted any secret spots. You folks that think West Mountain is a secret really don't know anything about it and probably have never hunted it. Its a huge hill. Its also the most planted place in Utah. Saying shhhhh, don't tell anyone there are Chukars on West Mt. is like saying shhhh, there are fish in Strawberry.Utah DWR has built guzzlers and plants hundreds of birds on that hill as a sort of urban Chukar spot. Anyone with internet can get that info.
Is this a hunting forum or just a bragging board? Sharing info with newbies helps everyone and gets more hunters in the field. I know dozens of great Chukar spots in Utah and Nevada that I won't even take friends to. They are "my" spots. But to carry on with name calling and all the crap over a spot that all the locals and anyone that can do research at a fourth grade level is just not right.


----------



## TAK

BPturkeys said:


> Think Tusher Canyon :O•-:


Been there done that.... For the life of me I don't understand Y I keep thinking it? I also talked to a local just TODAY. he to finds the same results....
I do have an opinion Y there is few or none around them parts....


----------



## Goshawk

TAK said:


> BPturkeys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think Tusher Canyon :O•-:
> 
> 
> 
> Been there done that.... For the life of me I don't understand Y I keep thinking it? I also talked to a local just TODAY. he to finds the same results....
> I do have an opinion Y there is few or none around them parts....
Click to expand...

I'll take a a guess...Some hotspotting moron couldn't keep his mouth shut. He came on the internet blabbing about how good the hunting was, because he didn't think it would do any harm. All the internet scouters showed up and shot out the canyon. Then said hotspotting moron had to come back on the internet and ask everyone to give him the location of a new place to hunt..... :twisted:


----------



## TAK

Goshawk said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BPturkeys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think Tusher Canyon :O•-:
> 
> 
> 
> Been there done that.... For the life of me I don't understand Y I keep thinking it? I also talked to a local just TODAY. he to finds the same results....
> I do have an opinion Y there is few or none around them parts....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll take a a guess...Some hotspotting moron couldn't keep his mouth shut. He came on the internet blabbing about how good the hunting was, because he didn't think it would do any harm. All the internet scouters showed up and shot out the canyon. Then said hotspotting moron had to come back on the internet and ask everyone to give him the location of a new place to hunt..... :twisted:
Click to expand...

No! I guess it really is not MY OPINION, but what I had heard. A geologest had said during the drought years many of the natural springs had stop flowing. Should not be confussed with dried up. And with that said if the water rebounds the springs will come back. The thing is sometimes they don't come back in the same places. 
But I also follow you on what you have said. I know back when I was a pup, Doug Miller did a show on Chukar hunting. The spot he HOT SPOTTED was crawling with people the following year!


----------



## UTFalconer

Holy shiznic!!!!!! Are you saying strawberry has fish????? That I would have to see this for myself, until then, I will have say you are full of sh!t. Now for the record, I know a lot of guys out their who had no idea about West Mountain, and I wasn't going to make mention of it either... Please don't say anyone and everyone knows about the area, especially those who can read on a 4th grade level. Like mentioned earlier, a location can only take so much hunting preasure before it is lost forever. No need to spread the word on a specif area whether it is good or bad on the internet. All that does is draw a lot of attention to it and over stress the birds. You would have to be an idiot to think that all of the birds in the area are planted for the urban guys to have something close, or for just the urban hunting. This isn't a renewable resource, please don't treat as such. If you know of so many areas to hunt, and you are bragging about all of these places to hunt, why do you hit West Mt so often? You said you hit it week after week... I don't get it? I hunt chukars 2 maybe 3 times per week, and I only have to hunt West Mt once or twice a year... I'm just saying, simply just saying....


----------



## UTFalconer

I looked up the definition of "forum" on the internet, and this is what I have found.

fo·rum noun \?f?r-?m\
plural forums also fo·ra\-?\
Definition of FORUM
1a : the marketplace or public place of an ancient Roman city forming the center of judicial and public business b : a public meeting place for open bragging c : a medium (as a newspaper or online service) of open discussion or expression of what was bagged 
2: a judicial gamebird or assembly : court 
3a : a public bragging or lecture involving audience bragging b : a program (as on radio or television or internet) involving lack of hunting of a problem usually by fish stories 
See forum defined for English-language learners »

I thought you would all find this entertaining! o-||


----------



## wirehair

Birds aren't a renewable resource? Good to know. Especially when the DWR plants a few hundred every year. Must just be another big waste of money.



UTFalconer said:


> If you know of so many areas to hunt, and you are bragging about all of these places to hunt, why do you hit West Mt so often? You said you hit it week after week... I don't get it? I hunt chukars 2 maybe 3 times per week, and I only have to hunt West Mt once or twice a year... I'm just saying, simply just saying....


 Umm, because I can drive there in ten minutes after work? Not really a plethora of Chukar spots ten minutes from home, but still not worried about all the birds becoming extinct.
Just saying...


----------



## UTFalconer

And I dedicate this song to wirehair.... 

I work down at The Pizza Pit
And I drive an old Hyundai
I still live with my mom and dad
I'm five foot three and overweight
I'm a sci: fi fanatic, mild asthmatic
Never been to second base
But there's a whole 'nother me
That you need to see
Go check out Myspace.

'Cause online I'm out in Hollywood
I'm six foot five and I look **** good
I drive a Maserati, I'm a black belt in karate
And I love a good glass of wine
It turns girls on that I'm mysterious
I tell 'em I don't want nothing serious
'Cause even on a slow day I can have a three-way chat
With two women at one time.

I'm so much cooler online
I'm so much cooler online.

I get home I kiss my mom
And she fixes me a snack
I head down to my basement bedroom
And fire up my Mac
In real life the only time
I've ever even been to L.A.
Was when I got the chance with the marching band
To play tuba in the Rose Parade.

But online I live in Malibu
I pose for Calvin Klein
I've been in GQ
I'm single and I'm rich
And I got a set of six-pack abs that would blow your mind
It turns girls on that I'm mysterious
I tell 'em I don't want nothing serious
'Cause even on a slow day I can have a three-way chat
With two women at one time.

I'm so much cooler online
Yeah, I'm cooler online.

When you've got my kind of stats
It's hard to get a date
Let alone a real girlfriend
But I grow another foot and lose a bunch of weight
Every time I log in.

Online I'm out in Hollywood
I'm six foot five and I look **** good
Even on a slow day I can have a three-way chat
With two women at one time.

I'm so much cooler online
Yeah, I'm cooler online
I'm so much cooler online
Yeah, I'm cooler online.


----------



## UTFalconer

For those who can read past the 4th grade level
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&defl ... d=0CBYQkAE
Qoute "A natural resource is a renewable resource if it is replaced by natural processes at a rate comparable or faster than its rate of consumption by humans." If they are planted, then they are not a rewable resource. Think about it
No one said anything about going extinct... Only exhausting a specific area. Just what I thought, you don't have anywhere else to hunt... I'm just saying... Again....


----------



## DR_DEATH

Wirehair since you so into sharing and hot spotting. Got any honey holes for Fishing, Elk, Deer, Ducks, Geese or Pheasants? If so please post them up. We all could use some more spots to hunt.


----------



## wirehair

Um, I was not the one who brought up or shared any spots. I just didn't like seeing everyone bashing the guy that did. I see why folks just quit posting.

UTbirdbrain, you really need a hobby.


----------



## UTFalconer

Regardless of the reason, I owe wirehair an apology... Please accept my apology, and happy hunting!


----------



## vdogs

Does anyone have any idea how many active chukar hunters there are in Utah? By active...I mean they hunt chuks more than 2-3 times a season.


----------



## TAK

vdogs said:


> Does anyone have any idea how many active chukar hunters there are in Utah? By active...I mean they hunt chuks more than 2-3 times a season.


This is one of them Greed questions you get me on.... I say to many people hunting them!


----------



## CC

I remember the days of driving down a dirt road to get to a great fishing hole. Hardly a truck in the parking lot, and I could catch 30-40 fish right at the parking lot before moving any further. Someone called it "paradise", advertised how many fish per mile, paved the road and parking lot, put up a toll booth, and it changed dramatically. Redford filmed "A River Runs Through It", and suddenly everyone was a fly-fisherman. I don't know if I could still catch a fish at the parking lot anymore. I hope nobody here is ready to film something like "A Chukar Runs Up It."


----------



## vdogs

TAK said:


> vdogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how many active chukar hunters there are in Utah? By active...I mean they hunt chuks more than 2-3 times a season.
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of them Greed questions you get me on.... I say to many people hunting them!
Click to expand...

And I thought you would have them to yourself..I mean, I've never seen another hunter huntin' only the roads and wheeler trails! :mrgreen: 8)


----------



## sixshot

I went out yesterday and hiked forever and I didn't see anything, not even a track. Does anybody feel sorry for me and want to tell me their hot spots? :lol: :lol: :lol: Oh wait....chuks are done for the year. Oh well maybe next season I can get on here for some hot spots :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

sixshot said:


> I went out yesterday and hiked forever and I didn't see anything, not even a track. Does anybody feel sorry for me and want to tell me their hot spots? :lol: :lol: :lol: Oh wait....chuks are done for the year. Oh well maybe next season I can get on here for some hot spots :lol: :lol:


I'll tell you exactly where to go!


----------



## aka_elkhunter

I still cannot believe that there are those who still dont understand hotspotting and the damage it does. Hell a simple PM would suffice and get some good info. No need to blow up the internet with spots to hunt. I stopped going there because of the crowds and flighty birds, helluva lot better places to go anyways! But if wirehair is dying to give spots out feel free to shoot me a PM!


----------



## TAK

vdogs said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vdogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how many active chukar hunters there are in Utah? By active...I mean they hunt chuks more than 2-3 times a season.
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of them Greed questions you get me on.... I say to many people hunting them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I thought you would have them to yourself..I mean, I've never seen another hunter huntin' only the roads and wheeler trails! :mrgreen: 8)
Click to expand...

Hey man don't knock it til ya try it! I do need to get a winch though.... I can figure how to get the wheeler off the 300 ft cliffs, but not real sure how to get them back up! That is if I am alive!


----------

